#  Ernährung >   Alkohol als Krebsauslöser >

## martinX

Ich habe eben im Internet einen Artikel gelesen, dass Alkohol (neben Fett) einer der wichtigsten Auslöser für Krebs sei - aber bei welcher Menge geht das los? Sind 1-2 Gläschen Rotwein (oder eine Flasche Bier) allabendlich schon zuviel?  Kleinere Mengen (Rotwein) sollen ja wiederum Herz und Kreislauf eher förderlich sein. Und: stimmt es,das Frauen sich noch stärker zurückhalten sollten?
Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Hinweise!
Martin :Prost mit Wein:

----------


## valimau

Alkohol fördert Krebs, das stimmt.
Jedoch ist ein Glas Rotwein nach aktueller Wissenslage vollkommen unbedenklich. Es gibt sogar Studien, die auf einen gesundheitsfördernden Effekt hindeuten. Jedoch wirklich nur bei 1/8 Liter pro Tag. Den gleichen Effekt hat aber auch Roter Traubensaft. Das soll heißen, dass es nicht am Alkohol sondern an den Zutaten für den Wein liegt.
Eine Flasche Bier ist auch unbedenklich. 
Frauen sollten deshalb vorsichtiger sein, weil sie durchschnittlich über weniger Körperwasser verfügen, in dem sich der Alkohol verteilen kann, sowie generell kleiner und leichter sind als der durchschnittliche Mann. 
MfG,
Valentin

----------


## Heike79

Habe auch mal gelesen, dass ein Glas Rotwein und 0,5 l Bier für Männer und 0,33l für Frauen täglich in Ordnung sind

----------

